# Fuse for Trolling Motor



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am in the market for a cheap trolling motor and this is the one I have settled on: Minn Kota Endura C2 30 Freshwater Transom Mount Trolling Motor. One review states that a fuse is needed to run the motor and other reviews say that all that is needed is to install the handle and go. Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks.

Lg_mouth


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I just installed a Minn Kota Endura C2 on my kayak and the power wire has a tag that recommends a 60 amp breaker. After seeing what the the breaker cost ($60 on a $100 motor) I just installed a 60 amp inline car audio fuse holder and fuse. Not sure if the fuse is really needed but its cheap so no big deal.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> I am in the market for a cheap trolling motor and this is the one I have settled on: Minn Kota Endura C2 30 Freshwater Transom Mount Trolling Motor. One review states that a fuse is needed to run the motor and other reviews say that all that is needed is to install the handle and go. Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks.
> 
> Lg_mouth


It can be wired direct to a battery, but you should run it through a fuse or breaker to protect it. If you burn it up with out a fuse or breaker, the warranty is history.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.

Lg_mouth


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Fire on boats is generally a bad idea 
Breakers can be had relatively cheap. Motor manufacturers usually recommend 30-40 amp rated breakers depending on how many amps the motor draws.. You don't want too light or you'll blow fuses/trip breakers. Too heavy and the wires will burn up before the thing trips. Use good proper gauge wire and make sure your connects are clean and solid.
Fuses also protect the equipment from overload. Like a 3 or 5a fuse on a fish finder. Just about everything electrical on your boat should have some sort of circuit protection.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Go to Autozone--by far the cheapest price on link or hard wire type--1/2 of Gander mt.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

a second on Autozone or Advance. 4 bucks for a automatic reset circuit breaker fuse (40 amp), been working fine on my boat with 45 lb bow mount minn kota. JONZUN


----------

